# Home theater Durabrand ar 5505 (5.1), con volumen bajo



## martin88 (Ago 24, 2015)

Hola gente!!
Antes que nada les comento que no me dedico enteramente a la reparación de audio. Pero tengo conocimientos de electrónica. Y me dedico a reparar mas que nada consolas de video juegos, celulares, computadoras, y alguno que otro electrodomestico. Esta sería la primera vez intentando reparar un sistema de audio y ya me encontré con complicaciones.
Les cuento el problema. Un cliente me trajo un home theater durabrand modelo: ar 5505 (5.1), el cual se escuchan todos sus parlantes pero con un volumen muy bajo todos. Dijo que anda bien pero un día empezó a escucharse más bajo. Cuando lo abrí lo único que note defectuoso fueron 2 capacitores que estaban hinchados, los cambie pero siguió escuchándose bajo. El potenciómetro que tiene en el frente para el control del volumen funciona porque el display cambia y el volumen se alcanza a notar que sube y baja; y desde el control remoto es lo mismo, sube pero se escucha bajo para la potencia que supuestamente entrega.
Medí la mayoría de las resistencias y diodos, y están bien. A los capacitores (chicos) lo único que pude hacer fue cargarlos un poco con el tester para ver si la recibían y también están bien. También verifique que el trasformador este con las tensiones correctas. Lo que no pude medir fueron los integrados que tiene porque nose como debería medirlos con alimentación y si alimentación. Los IC que tiene son 7 utc2030 y 4 utc4558. Aparte también tiene unos transistores chiquitos c1815 y otros c9014.
Necesito que me brinden un poco de su sabiduría, y que me digan que otras mediciones puedo hacer o si saben dónde puede estar el problema?
De ante mano gracias por las respuestas.
(les adjuntaría fotos del home pero nose cómo) ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2015)

UTC2030 = TDA2030 , son los amplificadores de potencia , deberían tener ailimentación de ±20 y los utc4558 son operacionales preamplificadores , deberían estar alimentados con ±12 a ±15V

Si ya tenía capacitores hinchados , seguramente el resto estén desvalorizados y secos , deberías medirlos con *capacímetro + capacheck* , o reemplazarlos directamente.

¿Cómo subo imágenes y *archivos*?

Saludos !


----------



## martin88 (Ago 24, 2015)

les dejo fotos del home maldito


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 24, 2015)

revisa bien la alimentación de los 4558 .
una pregunta ¿todos los canales se escuchan bajos?


----------



## Bleny (Ago 25, 2015)

Puede algún utc2030 este dañado teniendo un exceso de consumo o mal funcionamiento, comprueba si hay alguno que se caliente mas que los otros, comprueba también que el transformador este bien


----------



## martin88 (Ago 25, 2015)

Otra ves gracias por responder. Ahora mismo voy a medir las tensiones y les digo cuanto tienen los IC. Ah y si todos los canales se escuchan bajos.


----------



## ElectroWero (Ago 25, 2015)

Con solo ver las fotos, se puede apreciar el IC CD405X CMOS Single 8-Channel Analog Multiplexer/Demultiplexer, y este controla todos canales esta como medio raro, también  la R de 1K junto a este IC se ve con sobrecarga, porque esta algo quemada.


----------



## martin88 (Ago 25, 2015)

Medi los 4558 y su tencion de alimentacion es de ± 5,20. Y los 2030 ± 15,4.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 26, 2015)

Los voltajes creo que son normales, podrías inyectarle sonido directamente para probar su funcionamiento, pero creo que el fallo estará en una de estas 2 placas 
Ver el archivo adjunto 133793
Ver el archivo adjunto 133794


----------



## martin88 (Ago 26, 2015)

y que mediciones les puedo hacer a los IC de esa parte? porque los diodos y las resistencias las medi y estan bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2015)

A dedo , ningun integrado recalienta ?

Me parece medio baja la alimentación del pre . . 



> Medi los 4558 y su tensión de alimentacion es de ± 5,20 V


----------



## martin88 (Ago 26, 2015)

No ninguno, los unicos que se entibian un poco son los utc2030...pero no tanto.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 26, 2015)

Comprobaste también los diodos zener, y de que placa cambiaste los condensadores


----------



## martin88 (Ago 26, 2015)

no los zener no, y de la placa donde estan los utc2030


----------



## Bleny (Ago 26, 2015)

Hazle una comprobación rápida de los diodos zener sobre la placa y si sospechas de alguno sacalo para comprobarlo bien.


----------



## Dls (Ago 26, 2015)

el voltaje de los pre amplificadores deberia ser el mismo. 15 volts igual que el otro, revisa porque tienes 5v y sigue esa linea a ver a donde va, debe de ir a un zener, y un capacitor.
checa muy bien ambos. \
si alguna lectura te da alguna sospecha cambia el capacitor y zener


----------



## Bleny (Ago 26, 2015)

Yo lo veo que entra en el rango mínimo de funcionamiento del 4558, puede que le dejaran una alimentación tan baja para poder alimentar los otros transistores mas pequeños que a lo mejor no soportaran un voltaje tan alto, teorías miás


----------



## miborbolla (Ago 30, 2015)

Mi muy estimado, después de leer lo expuesto veo que nadie se a inclinado a sugerirte que busques en el manual del aparato si existe un ajuste del volumen del sistema por medio de "software" ya sea vía el control remoto o directamente desde el panel del propio aparato.

He visto que esto que te comento es mas común de lo que se piensa, y hay home teathers en los que puedes ajustar canal x canal e incluso hasta dependiendo del modo en el que esta (5.1, dolby, pcm, etc) quizas entrando al Menu de configuracion del aparato puedas encontrar estas opciones.

Espero que esto que te comento pueda servirte, yo tampoco me dedico al audio pero esta falla que comentas a sucedido con amigos y familiares, resolviéndolo tal como te lo propongo.

Saludos


----------



## martin88 (Ago 31, 2015)

hola! de nuevo. Disculpen que no he respondido en estos dias pero es que estuve ocupado con otros trabajos y para el colmo sin internet. Voy a probar todo lo que me han recomendado y luego les cuento si tuve algun resultado. Saludos!!


----------

